# Looking for a new wheel cleaner



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Cleaners used before are: StjärnaGloss Hjul pH Neutral, VP Bilberry, AB Very Cherry, Wolfs nano, CG Diablo.
Looking for something new, Cartec and Espuma are the two I am thinking about atm, has any of you had any experience with these 2, or any other suggestions are welcome and more info about cartec would be useful, thank you all


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Sorry, no experience of Cartec or Espuma, but........

I've found that there are two brilliant wheel cleaners, P21s Red Power Gel and Sonax Extreme Rim Cleaner Full Effect (nice short name ).

If you go over the wheels with one of the above, then seal them properly with a sealant, you should only need a mild shampoo to clean them on a regular basis. Then returning to the above every 3 months or so for a full clean.

HTH


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

P21 and sonax are a bit to expensive for me mate I know they are very good cleaners but....


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agree, initial cost is high, but as you only use them every few months they don't work out that much more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I was thinking about sonax because it's ph is 7.5, and I can get it cheap but not as cheap as cartec or espuma and you can dilute them 10:1, my car wheels are sealed so i usualy use apc or like you mentioned before shampoo, so its more for other people cars than mine


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Going to have to recommend Autobrite's Britegel.

I've not seen anything (non acidic) clean like it before. And my Alcon's shed dust like mad.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

My 2:

Wolfs Brake Buster (for really bad wheels or there 6 month deep clean)
Autosmart Smart Wheels (dilute to suit and very cheap).


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Try out P21S Power Gel, IMHO it's the best wheelcleaner you can buy for money!
But if you wash your rims often, a mild cleaner like Bilberry or Diablo will do the job.
P21S is a killer on really brakedusty wheels!

(and it's also dillutable)


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Used wolfs nano before good cleaner but the smell omg, never used break buster


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Audriulis said:


> Used wolfs nano before good cleaner but the smell omg, never used break buster


Smell is terrible on the BB too! Certainly not one I would like to inhale more than twice a year!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

From dilutable cleaners i've used before i like very chery best, from gel cg diablo, but I'm looking more for a change, so I might buy 500ml of cartec and sonax just to compare those two, thank you for your input guys


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Just bought 5L of Cartec Acid Free Wheel Cleaner, paid 25 quid delivered, does anyone know if that is a good price?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

A bit late maybe but I would try the Sonax FE, I love the stuff. 
You only use it for the deep clean jobs and as said you would seal them after that occasion and just use shampoo and a mitt whilst washing.

Think of a cross between Iron-X and a sticky gel cleaner and you have it!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I am planing to puchase that also, but only when I'll go home for holiday because its much cheaper there, thank you for recommendation mate


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

The Espuma would have cost you £24.21 and given you 50L of product at working strength
Not sure on Cartec dilution factors??


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

It might sound strange but the reason why I bought it is lack of info about this product, so I'll try it and maybe post a short review


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just stated using Espuma Revolution, very good product.... much better than Bilberry IMO. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've only ever used Bilberry and it works for me.My wheels are rarely very dirty so I only use it at 10:1 so it works out quite economically.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Just stated using Espuma Revolution, very good product.... much better than Bilberry IMO. :thumb:


Totally agree if only the price was as competitive as Auto-smart's Smart wheels then i would be using it permanently.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Autosmarts Smart Wheels or CLB Citrus Passion Wheel Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Totally agree if only the price was as competitive as Auto-smart's Smart wheels then i would be using it permanently.


How much do you pay then Graeme? Smart wheels dilutes 1:3, Rev dilutes 10:1 so you must get smart wheels really cheap for it to be more cost effective than Rev mate!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Of all those mentioned in this thread, only cartec is the one I havnt used.

Out of all those mentioned in this thread, the only one I use alot of is Espuma Revolution.

Even with postage works out cheaper for 50L then anything else per litre.


----------



## mazstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Just used CG Diablo and was very impressed at ease of use and cleaning ability.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Audriulis said:


> It might sound strange but the reason why I bought it is lack of info about this product, so I'll try it and maybe post a short review


So, what do you think of that sweet Cartec wheel cleaner ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm buying sonax tomorrow, iron x effect yeah!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Used it last week on wheels which were not cleaned for 3 months, with no protection on them, diluted cartec wheel cleaner 8:1 sprayed it on power washed off and it left only tar spots which came off with tardis, best wheel cleaner I've used so far, only not sure how safe it is PH14, so very strong alkaline, sorry no pics this time, I'll take them next time I'll use it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I just used sonax on my 4x4 rims that haven't been touched for 3 1/2 years! It worked a treat, got all the crap off very easily. I'm very impressed!


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw your thread mate looks like it worked really well for you


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s gel cleaner very good and gentle but it expensive , Zymol wheel cleaner very similar to P21s . I will try Dodo SN wheel cleaner next week . If you looking for wheel protection Zymol Wheel coat best choice for that .


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

maxi this thread is 4 months old mate :lol:

but i've been told sn wheel cleaner is just the same as using shampoo to clean them mate..

for me 
diablo 10:1.(5:1 if its really bad.. not needed it as yet. but needed two hits of 10:1 on dads car)
starnjagloss hjul ph neutral 5:1
autobrite very cherry 5:1
meguiars hot rims(comes diluted)(works out quite expensive though)
wonder wheels NEAT, this is for the ones the above can't tackle lol..


----------

